# Ecumenical Institute of the Holy Union



## Spigaw

Hello everyone,

I am looking to translate this into Latin :

*Ecumenical Institute of the Holy Union*

Thanks in advance for your precious help!


----------



## jazyk

Institutum Œcumenicum Unionis Sanctae.

I am hesitating between Sacrae and Sanctae.

Œcumenicum is probably Late Latin.

Wait for better ideas.


----------



## Spigaw

Thank you for this first answer!

I'll wait for other members to give their opinion then.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

jazyk said:


> I am hesitating between Sacrae and Sanctae.



I have come to a little conclusion that it should end like: _unionis sacrae_.
Why? - Because of the word 'ecumenical', and because those who walk with or are with God, (like angels,) are holy/sancti.
How can this world ever be one big holy church?


----------



## Spigaw

Thank you too, I can't stress enough how much it is different from online translators.

What happens to the preposition "of" and the article "the"? Are they not used in Latin ?


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once more



Spigaw said:


> What happens to the preposition "of" and the article "the"? Are they not used in Latin ?



Latin is inflected. That means (among other things) that the function of 'of' is taken by the Genitive Case (that is, adjustments to the endings of the relevant words), and Sanct*ae* Union*is* does this.

There are no articles, definite or indefinite, in Latin—one of the reasons it has the epigrammatic pungency it shows in mottos and proverbs.

Σ


----------

